# newcastle harbour - long moving photos :)



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

This is my latest video effort - Newcastle Harbour and Nobby's Beach on a grey day - the dredge is the David Allan 
Also got some nice stills on the same day with my newish 70-300mm lens.
Video best seen using Vimeo site and in fullscreen :grin:

Harbour moments on Vimeo


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Very nice job


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Fantastic - It was gorgeous in full screen HD (24 inch monitor) Loved the sympathetic music too.

Absolutely excellent! Congratulations on a brilliant work of art!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nicely filmed and edited Zulu, I especially like the scene at approx 35-40 seconds, where a helicopter is throbbing overhead then a seagull flies across the frame - Perfect timing :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

shhhh - a little bit of creative editing there WereBo - the chopper sounds I recorded at my house one day while filming something else - just split the audio off and laid it over the other sounds - in fact all the "real" sounds (seagulls, water lapping) were sounds split off other recordings and placed on this one :grin: 
The big bird flying across screen is a pelican - "The Pelican, whose beak can hold more than his bellycan"


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhhh... It was difficult to judge without anything to scale it with, though I had an idea that 'bellycans' live in parts of Australia - That makes the sounds even more appropriate :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Diana & I were walking along the Paramata River (Sydney) a couple of years ago. One of those birds scored a direct hit. Diana was wearing white jeans!

We found the loo in the public library where she could remove the jeans and wash them...With the heated hand dryer and the jeans 'flying out', they were dried inside 10 minutes...

The strike is oily and very smelly... but isn't it supposed to be lucky? :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

wow - unlucky and lucky all in one Donald - never thought of public libraries as laundromats but... there you go - an innovative solution to a pesky problem :grin:

@ WereBo - we have zillions of pelicans here in Oz - even had a book/movie called Storm Boy based on a relationship between a boy and his pelican - urban myths also abound about the lady walking her Chihuahua dog past a group of feding pelicans and had the dog taken by one 

An image taken couple of years ago - the two on the right did everything in unison while the other just sat there:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That's a great video zulu. I particularly enjoyed the focusing near the end of the video, with the plants. Great job!


----------

